# Dissapointed by the lack of action?



## Waukee (Jul 14, 2006)

For the last two off-seasons you guys have needed offensive firepower and shooters and it looks like this offseason is no different, aren't you guys dissapointed that management has not filled in your needs and that your season will probably be no different then the last two? (Not to mention your last couple drafts, yikes).


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Waukee said:


> For the last two off-seasons you guys have needed offensive firepower and shooters and it looks like this offseason is no different, aren't you guys dissapointed that management has not filled in your needs and that your season will probably be no different then the last two? (Not to mention your last couple drafts, yikes).


no more dissapointed than in previous years. Actually we re-signed Nene. So, so far I'm happy. Would have personally drafted Curtis Stinson with our pick and kept him. Unfortunately for us the Warriors found him in the summer league.. and actually decided to waive Bynum because of it.

buckner is gone. who is our best SG right now "Gunshot" Hodge "Summerleague" Casey. Unlike last year they litterally have to make a trade to go get someone... just to fill the position.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Yes it's a disappointment to me from the stand point a few good moves could put us in serious playoff contention.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Rashard Anderson such a simple solution and he is an undrafted free agent too


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

HB said:


> Rashard Anderson such a simple solution and he is an undrafted free agent too


You mean Rashard Lewis ? If so than yes I agree. He would be a very nice fit in Denver. The guy can shoot, and drive with the best of them.

I'm not familiar with Anderson though. Who did he play for ? What kind of size does he have, and best part of his game ?


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Waukee said:


> For the last two off-seasons you guys have needed offensive firepower and shooters and it looks like this offseason is no different, aren't you guys dissapointed that management has not filled in your needs and that your season will probably be no different then the last two? (Not to mention your last couple drafts, yikes).


Of course we should be disappointed, but there's no reason to be surprised. The Nuggets continue to sit on their hands while teams like New Orleans take strides to improve quickly. I'm really starting to question Kroenke. He seems inept at handling an NBA franchise.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> no more dissapointed than in previous years. Actually we re-signed Nene. So, so far I'm happy. Would have personally drafted Curtis Stinson with our pick and kept him. Unfortunately for us the Warriors found him in the summer league.. and actually decided to waive Bynum because of it.
> 
> buckner is gone. who is our best SG right now "Gunshot" Hodge "Summerleague" Casey. Unlike last year they litterally have to make a trade to go get someone... just to fill the position.


I have always supported Nene. I'm happy we signed him. I just hope he reaches his potential.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

23AJ said:


> You mean Rashard Lewis ? If so than yes I agree. He would be a very nice fit in Denver. The guy can shoot, and drive with the best of them.
> 
> I'm not familiar with Anderson though. Who did he play for ? What kind of size does he have, and best part of his game ?


Lewis is too expensive for you all. Am talking about 6'5 ex Uconn Huskie Rashard Anderson. The best part of his game unquestionably is his shooting. We are talking a JJ Redick type shooter.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

HB said:


> Lewis is too expensive for you all. Am talking about 6'5 ex Uconn Huskie Rashard Anderson. The best part of his game unquestionably is his shooting. We are talking a JJ Redick type shooter.


sure lets plug an undrafted free agent into the starting shooting guard spot.

Can't afford Rashard Lewis? But we can afford Kmart? If Rashard Lewis came to Denver it would be via trade. This isn't A-Rod. This is Rashard Lewis. And the sonics are afraid he will bolt. So he may be dealt


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

im not at all disappointed really. seems like we are gearing up for next year with all the draft picks and what not.

plus a HEALTHY nene and k-mart = ALREADY better than last year...


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

pac4eva5 said:


> im not at all disappointed really. seems like we are gearing up for next year with all the draft picks and what not.
> 
> plus a HEALTHY nene and k-mart = ALREADY better than last year...


Great. And we still don't have a shooter on the team. How are we improved?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

HB said:


> Lewis is too expensive for you all. Am talking about 6'5 ex Uconn Huskie Rashard Anderson. The best part of his game unquestionably is his shooting. We are talking a JJ Redick type shooter.


Interesting, from the sounds of it, and the glaring need for a decent SG, the Nuggets should look into this guy. And one thing is for sure the Huskies know how to find shooters. (Ray Allen, Rip Hamilton)


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

23AJ said:


> Interesting, from the sounds of it, and the glaring need for a decent SG, the Nuggets should look into this guy. And one thing is for sure the Huskies know how to find shooters. (Ray Allen, Rip Hamilton)


There you go. Someone that actually realizes that you really dont need an all star 2 guard. Just someone that can consistently hit that long range shot and keep defenses honest.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

Waukee said:


> For the last two off-seasons you guys have needed offensive firepower and shooters and it looks like this offseason is no different, aren't you guys dissapointed that management has not filled in your needs and that your season will probably be no different then the last two? (Not to mention your last couple drafts, yikes).


:laugh: how long has it been since free agents could even sign? we kept nene and melo and might get jr smith. why would we be dissappointed?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

NugzFan said:


> :laugh: and might get jr smith. QUOTE]
> 
> :no:


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Great. And we still don't have a shooter on the team. How are we improved?


i guess ill say it again, a HEALTHY nene and k-mart = ALREADY better...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> i guess ill say it again, a HEALTHY nene and k-mart = ALREADY better...


 
maybe you heard that top secret rumor too. Alex English was teaching them to shoot from over the top of the head like he did.

we wont be contenders until we add some kind of wing. the Post had Jurmaine Jones agent talking about his 3 point shooting. At least he wants to be here.

But we need a trade for Mo Peterson Stephen Jackson. somebody. I like Jones though at 6'8 he can play the 2-4. jacked up a lot of threes for the bobcats i believe


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> maybe you heard that top secret rumor too. Alex English was teaching them to shoot from over the top of the head like he did.
> 
> we wont be contenders until we add some kind of wing. the Post had Jurmaine Jones agent talking about his 3 point shooting. At least he wants to be here.
> 
> But we need a trade for Mo Peterson Stephen Jackson. somebody. I like Jones though at 6'8 he can play the 2-4. jacked up a lot of threes for the bobcats i believe


i agree. but its not like we got worse so u cant be too dissapointed. plus i think next year is where we will se some BIG changes...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> i agree. but its not like we got worse so u cant be too dissapointed. plus i think next year is where we will se some BIG changes...


why next year as opposed to all the other years? because we have a pick? With our glut of PFs certainly seems like this is the off season a trade should be made so the PF the team just signed for 10 million a year could start. but maybe thats just my opinion


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> why next year as opposed to all the other years? *because we have a pick? * With our glut of PFs certainly seems like this is the off season a trade should be made so the PF the team just signed for 10 million a year could start. but maybe thats just my opinion


We have 2 picks.

Dallas' and our own.

Dallas' is protected 1-7, but are they really gonna tumble? Nope. It'll be 25-30...range.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Timmons said:


> We have 2 picks.
> 
> Dallas' and our own.
> 
> Dallas' is protected 1-7, but are they really gonna tumble? Nope. It'll be 25-30...range.


thats exactly why we shouldnt mess around. go get some wings this year


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

nbanoitall said:


> NugzFan said:
> 
> 
> > :laugh: and might get jr smith. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

NugzFan said:


> nbanoitall said:
> 
> 
> > arent we close to getting smith?
> ...


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> sure lets plug an undrafted free agent into the starting shooting guard spot.
> 
> Can't afford Rashard Lewis? But we can afford Kmart? If Rashard Lewis came to Denver it would be via trade. This isn't A-Rod. This is Rashard Lewis. And the sonics are afraid he will bolt. So he may be dealt


He's still a small forward, any way you slice it. I just don't think he can play the 2 nearly as effectively, and everyone knows Melo isn't equipped to.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Melo locked in on a max deal. Nene resigned for 6 years. J.R. Smith picked up for Howard Eisely and 2 second rounders that, based on our recent draft history, wouldn't have made our roster anyways. Kenyon's still overpaid but I've heard whispers that he could be back to near his old Nets self by the start of the season (we'll see). Best of all, Elson is pissing off fans far, far away now. Enjoy, San Antonio. But yeah, I'm pleased so far.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

this is one of the best off-seasons in recent history. cant complain about that.

maybe nuggets management does know a lil something about winning. we'll see...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Kuskid said:


> He's still a small forward, any way you slice it. I just don't think he can play the 2 nearly as effectively, and everyone knows Melo isn't equipped to.


i'm just letting the poster know the nuggets can afford lewis if they wanted.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> i'm just letting the poster know the nuggets can afford lewis if they wanted.


with k-marts contract, EVERY player is affordable...

u could pick-up AI w/o giving k-mart away.


----------

